# Yes, really!



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I was calling coyotes Sunday afternoon when this guy showed up. Only had my .204 Ruger but decided to take the shot anyway. I put a 39 gr. Blitzking in his right ear at 151 yds. Dropped him in his tracks.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Nice job buddy!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You hear that!.....204 Ruger in that pigs ear and put the swine down in his tracks! Closest thing to a death ray!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Good shooting Danny.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice one Danny... that is an ugly one though! Do you get a lot that are colored like that?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Chris. It's pretty common to see these red and black spots. Less frequently I will see white ones with black spots.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> You hear that!.....204 Ruger in that pigs ear and put the swine down in his tracks! Closest thing to a death ray!


For us true believers JT! You don't have to have a .300 Ultra Mag to put down a hog. I would not choose the .204 specifically to hunt hogs, but as with all calibers, shot placement is the key. Dance with the one you brung!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thats some danc'in. I'd love to get a look at that skull. Nice shoot'n pard. Thats one thing I truely love about the 204, incredable accuracy. It puts it were you aims it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Danny. +1 on the ugly pig comment.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice shootin, I HEeared that he said! Never saw that color before, very interesting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the fine shooting, Skip might be interested in some of those colored hides as they might make some fine looking Hats.


----------



## DanielB (Nov 15, 2011)

Man nice shot, square in the side of the head, hes not gonna be goin anywhere for a while


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice job !! That ugly old pig looks like an Airedale... LOL


----------



## sell33 (Aug 5, 2010)

geez that sucker sure is ugly. Good shooting.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> For us true believers JT! You don't have to have a .300 Ultra Mag to put down a hog. I would not choose the .204 specifically to hunt hogs, but as with all calibers, shot placement is the key. Dance with the one you brung!


That's fantastic, Danny! What's the estimated weight on that one.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I estimated him to be right around 150, give or take Ebbs.


----------

